# QMB le 25 aout 08



## AnnieP (5 Jul 2008)

Qui se rendra a St-Jean pour le cour QMB du 25 aout 08?


----------



## DragoonDiver (7 Jul 2008)

Bonjour !

J'aimerais bien etre la , mais je passe le test medicale seulement le 31 juillet . Je pense pas que le processus soit assez rapide pour que tout soit completer a cette date.

Est-ce que ca ete long pour toi ?


----------



## AnnieP (7 Jul 2008)

Pour moi, ce fut assez rapide 
J'ai passé mon examen théorique fin mai et 1 semaine plus tard je passais mon médical et mon entrevue .
Ensuite ils m'ont dit que si je voulais je pouvais partir fin juin, mais je ne pouvais pas alors ils ont dit nous allons te rappeler.....
Je n'avais pas de nouvelles la semaine passé , alors j'ai téléphoné à mon centre de recrutement pour avoir la date de mon départ et ils étaient près à m'envoyer le 14 juillet , mais j'ai dit non alors ils m'ont dit 25 aout et là ça fesait plus mon affaire alors j'ai dit oui ;D et j'ai super hâte .....
Tout dépend si c,est rapide à ton centre de recrutement , mais moi ils me disaient qu'il y avait beaucoup de place de libre pour le 25 aout alors tu seras peut-etre correct, du moins je te le souhaite
Redonne-moi des nouvelles!!


----------



## EricG (7 Jul 2008)

J'vous souhaite bonne chance et oublier pas jouer leur game .


----------



## QCsoldier (8 Jul 2008)

tu a appliquer pour la réserve ou la régulière annie? et quand tu a appeler le centre de recrutement pour une date tu a demander de parler a qui ?

p.s car moi j'ai tout fini mes test! j'ai passer mon entrevue le 26 juin et depuis aucun rappel!


----------



## AnnieP (8 Jul 2008)

j'ai appliqué dans la régulière et au centre de recrutement je parlais toujours à la personne qui m'a fait passer mon entrevue. Il a su très bien me renseigner. Tu es de quel endroit ?Est-ce une grosse ville? C'est peut-etre pour cela que c'est plus long.... ???


----------



## QCsoldier (8 Jul 2008)

je suis de montreal! donc je suis CRFC de montreal!


----------



## QCsoldier (8 Jul 2008)

j'ai appliquer pour la réserve de plus! alors d'après je crois que pour eux la réserve c'est pas prioritaire donc les réguliers passe avant nous! je dis ca comme ça corrige moi si je fait erreur


----------



## AnnieP (8 Jul 2008)

J'ai aucune idée si la régulière passe avant la réserve, mais moi j'ai un ami que ça lui a pris 1 an avant d'etre appeler et il fesait affaire aussi à Mtl,et pour la régulière, alors je ne sais pas si ça l'a rapport,mais une chose est sur tu devrais les appeler pour etre certain qu'ils ne t'ont pas oublié... :-\
Bonne chance!!!


----------



## DragoonDiver (8 Jul 2008)

Salut QCsoldier ,

Je suis de Montreal aussi et je crois qu'ils ont bcp de demande. J'ai appliquer le 9 juin , passer mon test aptitude le 3 juillet et mon medicale est seulement le 31 juillet. C'est quand meme pas si pire. Il en a que ca prend pres d'un an avant que le processus sois fait.J'espere que le reste vas aller assez vite pour faire le QMB cet automne.

Attend encore 2 semaines et appel le centre pour voir ou est rendu ton dossier.


----------



## QCsoldier (8 Jul 2008)

la derniere fois j'ai appeler...j'ai fait information general sur ton dossier fait le 2 ensuite soldat du rang unité de reserve faite le 1 blablabla..la le gars a qui j'ai parler je lui demande pour une date toute ca la il me dit ben moi j'ai aucune idée de ca. la j'y demande tu me conseille de demander ca a qui toi debors!(il est supposer etre la source de mes question) la il dit j'en ai aucune idée. la j'y demande je devrasi tu appeler mon unité de reserve la. il me dit essaye toi il vont peut-etre te repondre!. la cama laisser un peu perplexe!


----------



## AnnieP (8 Jul 2008)

Finalement je suis super chanceuse que tout ce soit passé extrèment vite !!!!1en dedans de 1 moi tout était décidé ;D


----------



## marcks (8 Jul 2008)

Oui tu a été chanceuse parce que moi c'est beaucoup moin rapide et pourtant j'ai eu de bon résultats au test mais pour quel métier tu applique?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jul 2008)

marcks said:
			
		

> moi c'est beaucoup moin rapide et pourtant j'ai eu de bon résultats au test



Les resultas du test ont rien a voir avec le temps d'attente.


----------



## marcks (9 Jul 2008)

Donc la personne qui postule a un métier ou il y a moin de postes disponibles doit s'attendre a attendre plus longtemp que disons quelqun qui applique comme fantasin?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jul 2008)

marcks said:
			
		

> Donc la personne qui postule a un métier ou il y a moin de postes disponibles doit s'attendre a attendre plus longtemp que disons quelqun qui applique comme fantasin?



Generalement oui,  mais il y a beaucoup de variables a prendre en comptes.


----------



## marcks (9 Jul 2008)

Je vous remercie bien pour les informations. J'aimerais bien être du 25 mais on verras bien.


----------



## AnnieP (9 Jul 2008)

`Moi j'avais appliqué pour etre commis et le temps d'attente était environ 1 an alors j'ai pris finalement mon 2ième choix qui est tech appro. et là je pouvais partir plus vite


----------



## marcks (9 Jul 2008)

Donc il vous ont dit quel serais le temps d'attente quand vous avez fini la sélection?


----------



## AnnieP (9 Jul 2008)

Non pas vraiment , ils m'ont seulement dit que se serait probablement assez rapide.
et toi pour quel métier tu as fait la demande?


----------



## QCsoldier (9 Jul 2008)

Mon assermentation est le 29 juillet ya de bonne chance que je fasse partit du 25 aout ausssi


----------



## AnnieP (9 Jul 2008)

ah oui !! Super et toi pour quel metier tu as applique?


----------



## marcks (9 Jul 2008)

J'applique pour le métier de technicien medical.


----------



## QCsoldier (9 Jul 2008)

Fantassin


----------



## AnnieP (9 Jul 2008)

Qui sait , nous serons peut-etre tous ensemble....


----------



## Mercier JJ (14 Aug 2008)

salut
         Moi chui sur la "liste de merite" deouis lundi le 11 aout...et y reste 7 postes de mon metier...

Si chui chanceuse... chui parti d'ici 4 semaines :


----------



## SteveQ (15 Aug 2008)

moi aussi je pars le 25 Août


----------



## Mercier JJ (15 Aug 2008)

Combien de temps entre votre emrolement et votre premier jour a st jean???


----------



## SteveQ (15 Aug 2008)

Mercier JJ said:
			
		

> Combien de temps entre votre emrolement et votre premier jour a st jean???



Mon enrôlement est le 20 Août, je dois être à St-Jean le 24 avant 17h


----------



## Mercier JJ (15 Aug 2008)

MERCI!!!  Pour ta réponse

WOw ca fait ma journée ca... moi qui m'imaginais que ctais comme 2 semaines apres...

J'ai trop hate dle recevoir ce telephone la!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Mercier JJ (15 Aug 2008)

Question pour les futures recrues deu 25 aout :

Votre entrainement de preparation... se porte comment... on peux en jaser??!!

Ca nous ferais pas de tord


----------



## SteveQ (15 Aug 2008)

Pour l'appelle ça depends vraiment, tu peux le recevoir dans 2 semaine comme tu peux le recevoir demain matin ! je te souhaite de le recevoir le plus tôt possible !

Pour l'entrainement, ça fait 3 mois que je m'entraine au 2 jours ca va asser bien j'ai encore un peux de misère à courir 2.4km en 11:59, j'ai eu de la misère avec mes push ups au debut (ça fait a peut près 1 ans de ca) j'avais de la dificulté a en faire 1 mais maintenant je suis capable de faire au moin 30 beau push up


----------



## Mercier JJ (15 Aug 2008)

C bon
Moi chui a peu pres a 13 min pour le 2.4 km...pis jtravaille encore la dessus tous les matins...

Jamais eu de trouble avec les pushups...moi si une trentaine... ( ancienne gymnaste ten fais pas  :) 

et les sit ups... environ 50 a 55 en une minute... 

Jvais me concentrer sur le cardio parce que jtrouve que c'est pas assez a mon gout...


----------



## QCsoldier (15 Aug 2008)

moi on ma dit que je sur le 6 octobre


----------



## QCsoldier (15 Aug 2008)

en fait on ma proposer deux date sois pour octobre ou pour janvier...donc je les est rappeler et je leur est dit que octibre me convenait parfaitement...il a dit okay...et uis la il ma aussi dit que je commencais surment un entrainemetn avec le regiement(Reserve) le 6 septembre a Long-point... lundi jai un rendez-vous pour aler remettre specimen cheque et tout le tralalaa


----------



## QCsoldier (15 Aug 2008)

yesss


----------



## QCsoldier (15 Aug 2008)

maisonneuve! toi t'est dans regul? sinon je croti que reserve et regul c les memes date que tu sosi dnas reserve ou regul on passe totue a meme palce pour notre QMB jimagine


----------



## QCsoldier (15 Aug 2008)

hummmm! d'apres moi ca reste a voir je crosi que lon passe a st-jean aussi


----------



## QCsoldier (15 Aug 2008)

ah bin! jamttendais a aller a st-jean moi la :O ??? ???


----------



## QCsoldier (15 Aug 2008)

je trouve ca asser bizzare quand meme qu'Il mes dit que mon QMB commencerais debut Octobre! je susi pas fou ont ma bien dit ca! totue facon jai un rendez vous au regiemtn lundi je vais leur demander si j'vais a st-jean ou non on sera Fixer pour de bon!


----------



## SteveQ (18 Aug 2008)

Mon cours du 25 à été annulé (manque de personne ?) il a été remis le 1 Septembre !


----------



## maxx441 (19 Aug 2008)

Si tu es dans la reserve et tu commence en octobre, ton cours va etre de fin de semaine, dans la reserve cest comem sa que sa marche, et tu va faire ton QS et ton PP1 pendant lete prochain.. cest juste la reguliere qui va a st jean.!


----------



## SteveQ (20 Aug 2008)

foduquette said:
			
		

> Le QMB du 25 août n'a pas été annulé. Ils l'ont trop rempli. Ils ont offert des offres qui ont été acceptées à trop de personnes.
> Selon les infos que j'ai, il y a 8 personnes qui ont été prises du QMB du 25 et qui ont été tassées au 1 septembre.!



Merci de l'info !


----------



## Mercier JJ (21 Aug 2008)

Moi j'ettends toujours... Sur la liste de merite depuis de 11 aout. :-[


----------



## SteveQ (31 Aug 2008)

foduquette on va peut-être se croiser aujourd'hui.. je commences aujourd'hui moi aussi


----------

